# jarsigner Zertifikatsdauer



## Alex02 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab da so eine Frage:

Ich zertifiziere ein jar-File. Soweit so gut.
Wenn der Vorgang (Zertifizierung) abgeschlossen ist, bekomme ich folgende Meldung:
"The signer certificate will expire within six months"

Wenn ich meinem Entlisch vertrauen darf, bedeutet das, dass das Zertifikat nur sechs Monate anhält.

Kann ich diese Frist verlängern oder auf unbegrenzt setzen

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Alex02 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habs. 
Musste beim keytool .............. -validity 10000 (10000 Tage) machen

Gruß

Alex


----------



## illaX (20. Juli 2006)

Das ist eigenartig, bei mir ist das automatisch unbegrenzt


----------



## Thomas Reihl (26. November 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist doch nur das Zertifikat begrenzt gültig. Ein signiertes jar-File sollte doch unbegrenzt gültig sein, oder?


----------

